# How to completely disconnect a device from Google + How android device manager works?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I connected my android with my old google account when i bought it. So it syncs with the playstore, gmail, gtalk (hangout),drive android device manager and all. But I'm planning to migrate from my old account to a new google account. And that will result in changing the account in my android and also deleting the old account. 
So before I delete the account, how can I completely disconnect my device from Google like it had no connection with the old account any ways?


Also, please tell me how android device manager works.
This happened -
I had it Enabled my phone, and then when I visited android manager from my PC, it asked me to accept. But I already enabled it on my phone (  ) Anyways so I accepted and was testing the location from PC. My location was Enabled in phone. And I have a 3G connection. So it can't be slow. But still Google couldn't find my phone (said location unavailable and said last online 29th July but I'm online everyday. I need to check mails always...so I'm never off). And then I requested ring - thrice! Nothing happened. And then being disappointed I deactivated Android device manager on my phone. 10 minutes later my phone rang! How could it ring when the device manager was disabled?

(I guessed it was done over network connection, so after I disabled mobile data (wifi is off), it didn't ring. yet.)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you transfer Google Accounts, understand that any apps you purchased on the old account will not be moved over.

The Android Device Manager is mostly made for America, not England. The connection I would aspect to be much slower in a 3G area and the delay you saw was just a delay between the website and your phone.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the information about ADM. Any other app that does the same?

I have not purchased any apps. All are free. and after installation, those apps have no connection with Google. So i didn't understand what you meant by moving...

But my question is how do I disconnect the device totally from the old account?
For example - the device is paired with the Google account. If I remove or sign out from the device it will go offline from the Google account, but the Google account already has information of this device, means it recognizes it. Like a Bluetooth pairing - Even if one of the devices is offline, they still exist in the paired list.
Is there any way, that I 'ask' Google (don't take it literally, you understood what I meant) to completely leave/forget that device before I delete the account?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see if this fixes things How to Clear a Previous Google Account From an Android Phone Without a Reset | Chron.com


----------

